# Nice piano



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Dang! I can't attach: Listed on Craigsglist, a Boisendorfer 9 1/2 ft. GP, played by O.P. is up for grabs at $90,000. (Just saw an upright grand on the same sight for $200)


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

I've tuned a number of the 8 1/2 ft. ones but never the big one.
They all had extended bass down to F with reversed key colors.
My favorite brand.


----------



## StuartSax (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe it's some guy trying to flip this one.

https://livingpianos.com/pianos/used-bosendorfer-imperial-concert-grand-piano-for-sale/


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

I know that guy. He used to have some garages in Laguna Breach and sold pianos out of them.
Now he has that store in Santa Ana.


----------

